# New Jersey in the summer



## webbie (Jul 12, 2011)

If any of you have never been - and you wonder what scenes Springsteen sings about, here you are!

Nothing says NJ like a dairy bar that sells CB radios also, some motorcycles and a hot summer day.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2011)

Need a closeup to see the sweat blobs and curly hair due to the humidity. The sky color is right. Flat, light-grey on a clear day.


----------



## webbie (Jul 12, 2011)

That's called "Polluted Delaware Industrial Valley Grey" - with additional humidity added for effect....

Here's the biggest I can blow up....took it as a quickie while at a red light!

This brings back memories. I took my son to the tattoo place right across the street for his first tatt......it says "Unity" on his chest.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 13, 2011)

Haven't been down that way in years!  I want to get a CB for use on our trips to the Allagash in Maine-up in the Great North Woods a CB can be an invaluable lifeline with no cell service available-White Dotte is the only place I know of that sells and services CBs.  

However...  

This is also New Jersey in Summer:






This is New Jersey in Spring






This is New Jersey in Fall:






Sorry-too busy feeding the stove in winter for any pics there


----------



## webbie (Jul 13, 2011)

THIS is NJ in the summer - Wildwood and Brigantine!


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 13, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> THIS is NJ in the summer - Wildwood and Brigantine!



I'll admit that in my old age (30 :lol the beach has lost its appeal for me.  Too much traffic, too many people, too many guys from Staten Island named Tony...   I much prefer the forests and lakes these days, but will still make the occasional trip to Island Beach or one of the other out-of-the-way locales with no boardwalk or similar amenities.  Or there's always the pines:

Abandoned cranberry bog-Colliers Mills Wildlife Management Area





12,000 acres and not enough COs to patrol it = nice peaceful picnic spot.


----------



## Blue Vomit (Jul 13, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> That's called "Polluted Delaware Industrial Valley Grey" - with additional humidity added for effect....
> 
> Here's the biggest I can blow up....took it as a quickie while at a red light!
> 
> This brings back memories. I took my son to the tattoo place right across the street for his first tatt......it says "Unity" on his chest.



reminds me of the old PA saying... "New Jersey is there to keep the dirty water away from Pennsylvania!"  :cheese: 
We go to Wildwood every year with the family, great times. Cool slingshot rides on the boardwalk!


----------



## begreen (Jul 13, 2011)

Love the Jersey shore. Spent many there. First in Ocean City, then Cape May until the noreaster wiped it out in the early 60's, then we started going to Beachhaven. Good times there.


----------



## JHASS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Web WhiteDot Dairy is right down the road from me (about 10 miles). Didn't know you frequented this area. 
The place has been there since the 50s and is still owned by the same family the Greens. It was always a treat for 
our family after busting our buts in the fields my mother would take us there for an ice cream or a malted.


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 14, 2011)

Web needs to get futher from the parkway once in a while.  Fall in NJ.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 14, 2011)

mywaynow said:
			
		

> Web needs to get futher from the parkway once in a while.  Fall in NJ.



You mean 295-he's from southwestern Jersey (White Dotte is on the Red Lion Circle along Route 206)-we are such a funny state in that way.  I grew up just south of Trenton and remembered taking little traveled county highways (Route 539, 571, etc...) through some of the most desolate areas of the Pine Barrens like Colliers Mills and the Warren Grove Bombing Range to get to the shore.  We never hit traffic until we were just about to cross the bridge onto Long Beach Island.  When I went to college (up north) people couldn't believe that I was from "South Jersey" (kids from Gloucester and Camden County thought I was from North Jersey) and had never been on the Parkway before in my life.  My wife, (originally from Sussex) couldn't believe it either and one day we decided to go down the shore from school-I was horrified!  Traffic as far as the eye could see and *gasp* tolls  Our biggest worry when taking 539 through the Pines to the shore was dodging deer and the occasional State Trooper hiding in the scrub brush.  Of course now I live where folks have no choice but to take the Parkway at some point-which is why I now love lakes so much   BTW myway, where was that picture taken?


----------



## JHASS (Jul 14, 2011)

Badfish you are close White Dotte is at the intersection of 206 and South Pemberton Rd. (route. 38) about 10 miles north of the Red Lion circle. 
At that point Web was about an hour west of Philly and about 45 min. from Long Beach Island and obout 25 minutes away from 295.
They still use Warren Grove but not for bombing any more now it's a target range for the Warthogs which is funny when I have people with 
me when I'm in the bay fishing the retort from the Gatling gun scares the hell out of them.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jul 14, 2011)

jhass said:
			
		

> Badfish you are close White Dotte is at the intersection of 206 and South Pemberton Rd. (route. 38) about 10 miles north of the Red Lion circle.
> At that point Web was about an hour west of Philly and about 45 min. from Long Beach Island and obout 25 minutes away from 295.



LOL...I'm up in Hunterdon now.  My South Jersey geography is clearly off these days-could have sworn White Dotte was on the circle.  



			
				jhass said:
			
		

> They still use Warren Grove but not for bombing any more now it's a target range for the Warthogs which is funny when I have people with
> me when I'm in the bay fishing the retort from the Gatling gun scares the hell out of them.



Used to do a lot of four wheeling and hunting down that way-haven't been there since the big fire-what was that?  '07?


----------



## mywaynow (Jul 16, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> mywaynow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is from the most beautiful county in NJ- Hunterdon.  I see we are not far from each other.  Laughed at your post about your wife being from Sussex.  Mine too.  Newton area.


----------



## webbie (Jul 16, 2011)

jhass said:
			
		

> Hey Web WhiteDot Dairy is right down the road from me (about 10 miles). Didn't know you frequented this area.
> The place has been there since the 50s and is still owned by the same family the Greens. It was always a treat for
> our family after busting our buts in the fields my mother would take us there for an ice cream or a malted.



My old shops were in Medford and Williamstown.

I love the Pinelands. 

My cousins still live on Issac Budd Road near 206....just visited them 2 weeks ago!

I'm a Philly boy, so S. Jersey is my stomping grounds...I lived in Hainesport and Medford for 25+ years!


----------



## webbie (Jul 16, 2011)

Anything north of Trenton is N. Jersey. 
The basic idea is that if NY City is anywhere in your orbit (people commuting, you are likely go there, etc.), then you are not from S. jersey.

When I lived in Hainesport, 15 miles west of Philly, a neighbor asked me if I wanted to go downtown with them. They meant Mt. Holly, 2 miles up the road. Philly is completely foreign to them.


----------



## JHASS (Jul 16, 2011)

If you were on Issac Bud Rd. You were just a stone throw from me. My best freind lives on that road.
You weren't by chance the relitive that stopped by the Hamptons were you?


----------



## webbie (Jul 16, 2011)

No, my cousins are Albert-Puleo....they are friends with Gibersons, etc.
They run a family physician place in Medford. I think Worthingtons are across the street.

They have quite a bit of acreage, all of it in the Pinelands land credits thingy.


----------



## JHASS (Jul 16, 2011)

OK I know where you were. If you would have taken that road all the way to the Beagle Club and hung a right on Burrs Mill Rd. 
and went about another 2 miles you would have been at my place. I know Danny and Pat Giberson very well grew up with Pats oldest son 
Patrick, take my kids to Pats farm in Pemberton a lot to see his dogs and also fill in for the tower shoots.


----------



## webbie (Jul 16, 2011)

Small world.
 :lol: 
My wife was on council in Medford in the 90's. That was a sad affair!
 :-S 

My installers lived out in the Pines....Dan and Dave Boden, Jimmy Leeds, etc.

Leeds, of course, is the family surname that the Jersey Devil hails from!

"In 1735, a woman named Leeds, who had already had 12 children, gave birth to a 13th. During labor she proclaimed, â€œMay the Devil take this one!â€. The baby, upon being born, turned into a monster with the head of a collie, the wings of a bat and cloven feet. It promptly flew out the window and has been haunting the Pine Barrens ever since, mutilating animals, scaring the locals and bringing bad luck."


----------



## JHASS (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright web now I know who you are. Your name sounded familiar to me I just couldn't place it. Pat just mentioned to me that you 
had The Stove Works in Medford. Back in the late seventies I was working at Thompsons Welding making the Pine Barron Wood Stoves.
Don't know if you sold them in your store.


----------



## webbie (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah, Pine Barron stoves! We didn't sell them, but I knew them very well. 
A wiki entry is here:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Pine_Barren_Stoves

I think they eventually farmed out the stoves to Penfab (inductotherm). 

We lived on Atsion Road. My wife was the organizer for many of the Medford Street fairs and got some of the better bands there, like the Soul Survivors and Grey Eye Glances. Here are the Souls on Main street. Damn good, if I say so myself....

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6521628323289734714


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 16, 2011)

Fun reading this thread. Being from Texas I thought all of New Jersey looked like Newark did on TV. Flew into Newark right at sunup coming from Boston one morning and looking out the window said "Groan. It's true.". Picked up a rental and headed south for a meeting in a small town in the South Central part of the state. Wasn't long before I was passing through some really pretty country. Got a whole nother point of view.

Later I spent a lot of time down at Paulsboro and spent over a year in and out of Princeton when I moved a major data center from there to Dallas. Nice state. Expensive to live there, but a nice state if your are in the right place.


----------



## JHASS (Jul 16, 2011)

OK Web I might just make the world a little smaller for us. Do you remember the Village Chimney Sweep 
from Juliustown ? That was Ray Verner he is my father in law.


----------

